#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06power-5”(1.5mgon)

## lxo

*Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06 power-5” (1.5mgon)*,
*ουσιαστικά αχρησιμοποίητος*, με τα κάτωθι παρελκόμενα:
·             GDF111-1, Tribrach BASIC, w/o o. plummet
·             GEB211, Lithium-Ion battery for RX1220
·             GKL211, Charger BASIC, for Li-Ion battery
·             Set:GSD04 Communication sidecover with
·             GEV189, Data Transfer cable, Lemo to USB( Δυνατότητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων μέσω Bluetooth και USB memory stick)
·             GPR111 Circular prism BASIC
·             CTP101, Aluminium tripod
·             Reflector pole GSL11, 2.15 m
·             Licence key for FlexOffice Standard Software

Tιμή αγοράς :8747,00 (*7350,00* + 1397,00 ΦΠΑ) από τη METRICA (11ος /2009) . 
Πωλείται : *2800,00 €* (δέν επιβαρύνεται με φπα)

Επικοινωνία στο email:  *lan_cho@hotmail.com*

----------

